# Cage update!!



## Benn (Apr 24, 2014)

Starting backround next


----------



## Josh (Apr 24, 2014)

Holy smokes that thing looks NICE!
What are the inside dimensions? Looks like an awesome build - a lot of fun! Thanks for the update. Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## thewiseben (Apr 25, 2014)

Did you build that thing in modules so that you could move it in pieces or do you have a dedicated team of movers to help you position it?


----------



## Benn (Apr 26, 2014)

total dimentions are 8ft wide by 4ft deep by 6ft tall. The bottom 2 ft are for substrate. On the right side there is a burrowing box and on the left is going to be a big water part (2x4) with a waterfall and around it is going to be more area to burrow.


----------



## Benn (Apr 26, 2014)

lol its staying where it is pretty much. just going against the wall


----------

